# VMware tool installation



## Fanaa (Aug 2, 2010)

Since morning i was trying to install vmware tools in RHEL 5,i am getting the following error
"unable to copy the source file from ./installer/services.sh to the destination file /etc/vmware-tools
Execution aborted"

need help!!


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Are you logged in as root or at least using sudo?


----------



## Fanaa (Aug 2, 2010)

yes..i have logged in root only..


----------



## Fanaa (Aug 2, 2010)

its done

While i was running the install file,its asking some query about the file location and where we want to store the file,etc...
In those i have made a change to path of the below query to /etc/init.d and after that it worked.
"What is the directory that contains the init scripts? [/etc]"
:wave:


----------

